# Perfect storm lightning cd lost



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello everyone I have a perfect storm lightning box. I have lost the cd to it. Does anyone know of a good cd replacement for it? and where I can get it?
Thanks Joe


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

PM me, I think I have a cd you may like.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I downloaded thunder sound from youtube. I Like it much more.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's an MP3 of the original CD

https://www.dropbox.com/s/07p86wtzzxptz4y/01 Thunder Track.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I always rip a backup of all my important CDs.

How do you like using the Perfect Storm? I was thinking about getting one. I want to make the lights flicker in my living room, but I don't want the "Thunder" sound. How loud do you normally have to play the CD to get it to work? I was thinking of getting some headphones or earbuds and taping one side of them to the mic on the Perfect Storm. That way I get my effect w/out the sound. Would you mind trying this and letting me know if it works?


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

I like the Perfect Storm box I bought last year. It has an adjustment for mic sensitivity.
We used it at work last year for an indoor haunt in a space that had a drop ceiling. We used halogens in the space above the ceiling, then staggered random ceiling tiles. it made a neat ambient effect. The box says it is capable of 1000 watts, so we used 2 500 watt shop lights. Lastly, my junky boombox doesn't have a repeat mode, but it does play mp3's. I ripped a disc with 10 copies of the hour long original mp3, so that should run all night.


----------

